# the butterfly



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

this design reminds me of a butterfly
starting to get a hang of the program now
quite like this design

_Free to copy for non-commercial uses_

View attachment butterfly.pdf


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This one has potential.


----------

